# Ich brauche eure Hilfe // Neuer PC!



## Zedus (28. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich habe vor, mir in der nächsten Zeit einen neuen PC anzuschaffen. Da habe ich auch schon ein bisschen geschaut was man da nehmen könnte. Ich bin dann auf folgendes System gekommen:




RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Single (mindfactory-Link: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...chwarz-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL10-Single_768972.html)
Festplatte: 1000GB WD Green WD10EZRX 64MB 3.5" (mindfactory-Link: 1000GB WD Green WD10EZRX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s)
Grafikkarte: 2048MB MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti Twin Frozr (mindfactory-Link: 61462 - 2048MB MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti Twin Frozr Gaming Aktiv)
Netzteil: 850 Watt Corsiar RM Series Modular 80+ Gold (mindfactory-Link: 850 Watt Corsair RM Series Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,)
SSD: 120GB Samsung 840 Evo Series Desktop Kit 2.5" (mindfactory-Link: 120GB Samsung 840 Evo Series Desktop Kit 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA)
Mainboard: MSI B85M Gaming Intel B85 So.1150 Dual (mindfactory-Link: MSI B85M Gaming Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail)
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500 -- den habe ich noch in meinem anderen PC und wollte fragen ob man einen CPU einfach so übertragen kann von dem einen Mainboard auf das andere ? (mindfactory-Link: Intel Core i5 2500 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 TRAY - Hardware, Notebooks)
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 gedämmt (http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Fractal-Define-R5-gedaemmt-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_983818.html)
oder: NZXT H630 gedämmt (http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/NZXT-H630-gedaemmt-Big-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-mattschwarz_857730.html)


Ich wollte fragen ob dieses System soweit funktionieren wird. Ich habe da immer ein bisschen Angst was das angeht. Mein Budget liegt bei ~800-850€. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen helfen. Oder bekomme ich für das Geld noch ein besseres System ? Oder auch bessere Komponenten?

Das zweite System ist von meinem alten PC wo ich den RAM und den CPU (siehe Konfiguration erstes System) austauschen will. Der RAM wird ganz neu sein. da der alte leider defekt ist.





RAM (neu!!): 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Single (mindfactory-Link: 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Single - Hardware, Notebooks)
Festplatte: 1000BG Seagate Barracuga Green 5900.3 (leider kein Link)
Grafikkarte:1280MB EVGA GeForce GTX 570 Classifield Aktiv (leider kein Link)
Netzteil: PSU 580W Xilence Power Rev3
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V LE (leider kein Link)
CPU (neu!!): Intel Pentium G3420 2x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX (mindfactory-Link: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Pentium-G3420-2x-3-20GHz-So-1150-BOX_931548.html)

Ist das auch soweit in Ordnung bzw. kommt sich da nichts in die quere irgendwie mit der Grafikkarte und dem CPU? 

Erstmal vielen Dank der sich das bis hier hin durchgelesen hat. Ich würde mich auf Feedback freuen und vielleicht auch auf euere Meinungen zu den Systemen.

Viele Grüße
Zedus


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2015)

PC1:  Das ist keine gute Zusammenstellung. Ein 850W Netzteil ist was für 2 HighEnd-Karten, aber nicht für eine GTX 750 Ti, nicht mal für EINE HighEnd-Karte sind 850W auch nur ansatzweise nötig - und die GTX 750 Ti wiederum ist für Gaming ziemlich schwach, das ist eine absolute Einsteiger-Grafikkarte. Eine AMD R7 260X für 110€ ist auch kaum langsamer, und eine AMD R9 270X für 160€ wäre schon 50% schneller. Netzteil und Grafikkarte kosten zusammen ca 280€ - für das Geld solltest du lieber ein Netzeil mit 500W für 60-70€ nehmen, zB http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/550-Watt-Corsair-CS-Series-Modular-80--Gold_942715.html   und dazu dann eine AMD R9 280 oder eine Nvidia GTX 960 (ein wenig schneller als die R9 280, aber auch ein wenig teurer) - das wäre dann locker 70% schneller als wenn du die GTX 750 Ti nimmst. Und richtig gut wäre erst eine R9 290 für 280€ oder GTX 970 für 320€, damit gingen dann auch für eine Weile maximale Detailstufen bei Games. Mit den günstigeren "nur" hohe Details, aber je nach Game nicht mehr "Maximal".

SSD: nimm lieber die hier 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC  doppelt so viel Platz und kaum teurer. Ein "Desktop Kit" brauchst du eh nicht, denn die modernen Gehäuse haben alle nen Slot für SSDs

Mainboard: das passt nicht, du MUSS eines für den Sockel 1155 nehmen, weil die CPU diesen Sockel hat.  zB das hier 8429746 - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel

Gehäuse: beide gut, aber auch sehr teuer - an sich würdest du auch mit nem 60€-Gehäuse einen sehr leisen PC bekommen, denn die modernen Grafikkarten und CPU-Kühler sind sehr leise - vlt für die CPU dann noch einen Kühler für 30€ nehmen, wenn Dir "leise" wichtig ist und du noch keinen guten hast. zB EKL Brocken Eco


PC2:  wirklich neu soll da nur RAM und CPU sein? Korrekt?

Also, da isses mit der CPU und Board ebenfalls unpassen, nur umgekehrt im : die CPU hat Sockel 1150, das vorhandene Board aber ist 1155 - da musst du also dann ein neues Board mit Sockel 1150 nehmen. Oder aber du nimmst für den Pentium das Board, was du für ersten PC gedacht hattest, und für den i5-2500 nimmst du weiterhin das alte Board. ODER du nimmst das alte Baord und holst nen Pentium für den Sockel 1155: Intel Pentium G2030 2x 3.00GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks oder sogar nen core i3 Intel Core i3 2100 2x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

RAM: nimm ruhig DDR3-1600, 1,5V - erst Recht, wenn du dir da für den Pentium ein neues Board holst.


----------



## Zedus (28. Februar 2015)

Danke erstmal,

also ich habe jetzt für PC1 erstmal noch nichts geschaut. Aber für PC2 :

Also der alte PC soll für meinen Vater sein der damit sowieso nur mal im Internet surft, hier und da mal was in Office macht und hin und wieder mal ein Video schaut, deswegen dachte ich an einen Pentium oder meinst du dafür sollte man schon einen i3 nehmen ? Deswegen war ich mir da nicht so sicher.
Hast du vielleicht ein Beispiel für den RAM kannst du mir da irgendeinen vorschalgen ?

Viele Grüße
Zedus

//EDIT:

Jetzt PC1:
Also ich habe mal gerechnet und bin mit deinen Vorschlägen auf 540 Euro gekommen + ein Gehäuse von meiner Auswahl wären 650 Euro. Die Frage die mir sich jetzt stellt ist jetzt soll ich mir einfach einen neuen CPU für PC1 und den alten in PC2 lassen. Oder meinst du das das nicht so gut wäre ? Weil ich wollte den halt aus PC2 halt mit in PC1 nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2015)

Der i3 ist halt kaum teurer als der Pentium, den du ausgesucht hattest. Mit dem Pentium für den So1155 sparst du natürlich was, und gut genug wäre der auch. Die Grafikkarte kann man sich dann aber sparen,  denn das alte Board hat ja auch Monitoranschlüsse, und der Pantium G2030 hat eine eigene Grafikeinheit - die GTX 570 würde ich also einfach verkaufen. 

RAM kannst Du zb das hier nehmen 4GB Corsair ValueSelect DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Single - Hardware,



Wegen der CPU für Deinen PC: der i5-2500 wäre auch für aktuelle Games noch sehr gut, aber du kannst den natürlich auch Deinem Vater überlassen, auch wenn das an sich dann schon mehr als gut genug wäre. Als CPU für ein Sockel 1150-Board würde ich einen Core i5-4660 nehmen, der ist dann ein Stück stärker als der i5-2500, kostet ca 180€. Oder aber direkt wegen "zukunftssicherheit" einen Xeon E3-1231v3, der kostet dann aber 250€. Hat aber 8 Threads, also pro Kern 2 Threads, so dass er quasi wie eine 8kern-CPU arbeiten kann. Die core i5 haben pro Kern nur einen Thread, also 4 Kerne = 4 Threads.

Heute erschien auch zufällig ein CPU-Special hier CPUs von AMD und Intel: Kaufberatung inklusive passenden Mainboards


----------



## Zedus (28. Februar 2015)

Gut, dann werde ich den PC2 so lassen und mir dann den PC1 so zusammen bauen. Hast du denn vielleicht noch ein Gehäuse was für 60 Euro in Frage kommt, weil mir ist das Kabelmanagment sehr wichtig.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2015)

zB Fractal Design Core 2500 (FD-CA-CORE-2500-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Raidmax Viper GX mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Antec Three Hundred Two (0761345-15320-1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

